# First Transcontinental Trip Using Tesla Superchargers



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The first cross country trip using only Tesla Superchargers has been completed, in the winter. This should be the beginning of the end for "range anxiety".

http://www.teslamotorsclub.com/show...erchargers-only-Road-Trip-it-s-happening-NOW!


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> The first cross country trip using only Tesla Superchargers has been completed, in the winter. This should be the beginning of the end for "range anxiety".
> 
> http://www.teslamotorsclub.com/show...erchargers-only-Road-Trip-it-s-happening-NOW!


There will always be range anxiety JRP3, same as with ice cars. When I was a poor college student I was frequently running near empty and had range anxiety. But yeah I see your point, looking ahead you can see a day when there are many more fast chargers, all evs use them, and have at least 200 mile range. Might be a while though. By then you will be telling your grand children, "Why when I was a youngster I converted a car to electric. It had a range of about 50 miles, and could charge at up to 35A, which was pretty good at that time!" And they will say "Really?! It must have taken HOURS to charge!"


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think that was "cash" anxiety  Just think, in the future if you're a poor college student driving a beat up old Model S you still get free supercharger access.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Was wondering when we would first see this. In a couple years this journey should be downright easy.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Elon says Tesla will be attempting a cross country trip in three days this week.

https://twitter.com/elonmusk



> Two teams from Tesla aiming to set a cross-country EV speed record this week. Departing Fri from LA, arriving Sun in NY.


----------

